# Dual Citizens can loose Mexican Cit. if they buy beachfront house.



## alvaradojg (Jun 8, 2017)

I came across this sentence in the net where if a dual citizen Mexican (born) and US Nat. buys beachfront land in Mexico she/he would loose their Mexican citizenship!
Can this be true?


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

No unless you buy ejido or indigenous land that is not for sale but that is another issue and has nothing to do with nationality. A Mexico born person is Mexican period. You are mudding the water by bring up the US..That person does not need a trust to buy near the coast or the border..
Not sure how a natural born can lose his nationality of origin .. of course he that person is flexing their muscles about being a US citizen as well maybe the government can do something.. do not know about that one.. I guess it could be like giving up you nationality and I do not know how you do that in Mexico...


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

There's no such thing as a Mexican dual citizen in Mexico. If you're a Mexican citizen, you're a Mexican *when in Mexico*, even though you might have one or more passports indicating other nationalities. What they don't want you doing is soliciting assistance from your _other_ country, so if you're fortunate enough to have Mexican citizenship it's advisable to never brag or attempt to pressure any official by truculently yelling "I'm an _American_ citizen and I have rights, blah, blah!!" This won't endear you to most regular Mexicans either.


----------



## alvaradojg (Jun 8, 2017)

Thank you. It did seem farfetched to loose citizenship.


----------



## 4Lionsnbaja (Nov 12, 2017)

perropedorro said:


> There's no such thing as a Mexican dual citizen in Mexico. If you're a Mexican citizen, you're a Mexican *when in Mexico*, even though you might have one or more passports indicating other nationalities. What they don't want you doing is soliciting assistance from your _other_ country, so if you're fortunate enough to have Mexican citizenship it's advisable to never brag or attempt to pressure any official by truculently yelling "I'm an _American_ citizen and I have rights, blah, blah!!" This won't endear you to most regular Mexicans either.


Could'nt agree more, when in Rome do as the Romans.
I've seen it many times, people thinking there entitled to some special treatment and all they end up doing is complicating things for themselfs.


----------



## alvaradojg (Jun 8, 2017)

But if my wife buys the house/land and she dies, who inherits the house or land if I am a US citizen and permanent resident?


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

might depend how the will is written, you do have a Mexican will,correct?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

If she buys it in her name alone, it will depend upon the specifications in her will.
If the escritura is made in both your names, you will own 50% and the escritura can designate benificiaries. Your notario can explain all the legalities and ramifications. You should discuss it with a notario before buying. But....discuss it with each other first.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

chicois8 said:


> might depend how the will is written, you do have a Mexican will,correct?


Also, the escritura (title) might include the beneficiaries, mine does.

Edit: RV beat me to it.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I guess if it is land that a foreigner cannot have a title to and you inherit the property you probably will have to get a trust.. that is my guess but you would have to bring it up to a notario. Also if it is your wife property you can only inherit it if you are the beneficiary of her will I assuming you have a Mexican will or if you are designated as the heir in the will otherwise the property goes to the kids, hers or yours together..


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

alvaradojq if you are a permanent resident why don´t you become a citizen? That would resolve the question , you could own land without a trust and both of you could own 50% of it.


----------



## alvaradojg (Jun 8, 2017)

citlali said:


> alvaradojq if you are a permanent resident why don´t you become a citizen? That would resolve the question , you could own land without a trust and both of you could own 50% of it.


Yes that would resolve the problem. Would have to wait for 5 years or so. I would then be a dual citizen myself.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

alvaradojg said:


> Yes that would resolve the problem. Would have to wait for 5 years or so. I would then be a dual citizen myself.


If your spouse is Mexican, the wait is only two years.


----------

